
Elon Musk is annoying the hell out of people who work with self-driving cars - AndrewBissell
https://mashable.com/article/elon-musk-tesla-robo-taxi-lidar-skeptics/
======
DeonPenny
He not wrong though. Most people made bets that self-driving with basic ML can
be done with LIDAR by 2020 a year early is fine. And he's right about LIDAR.
Theres a bunch of paper outlining that pseudo LIDAR can make an equal
projection about depth based on the KIIT metric LIDAR measures themselves
against. That with a fraction of Tesla's data. Its overzealous but it if he
shows it working 99% its going to cause a lot of heads rolling.

------
mellow-lake-day
He also the annoyed the hell out of ULA, Boeing, Roscosmos, and ESA.

The next few years will definitely be interesting for Tesla and the self-
driving industry as a whole.

